# Seat Belt Options for 64 GTO Hardtop



## gtodave1964 (Mar 2, 2010)

Any recommendations on seat belts that would work for my 64 hardtop?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

if you are looking for a 3 point belt ,modifications have to be made to anchor the shoulder belt,I am struggling with this with my 65, I do no want a belt hanging down from the roof line- I have seen 1 other car where the anchor point was just under the rear side window but this seems like a pain in the a55 for anyone getting into the back- and I dont want to punch a hole in that panel anyway- If you want just lap belts there is a sponsor on this page that makes nice ones- wish I could be more helpful


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Ames and Performance Years both sell 65 -up original seat belts and they both sell after-market seat belts that will fit anything. Neither sells original 64 belts. BTW, 64s did not come with rear belts.

Performance Years - GTO, Firebird, and Classic Pontiac Parts and Accessories - Catalogs

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

Here's an interesting thread from the 64 experts on the PY forum:

1964 Seat belts - PY Online Forums

Rick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Funny how rear seat belts were not available from the factory on '64 and '65 GTO's. They were offered as a dealer installed accessory. I saw a post on the PY forums where a poster showed photos of his new-in-box GM rear seatbelts, and they come with a huge washer so the fastener doesn't pull thru the floorpan. Interesting. I ended up putting belts iin my '65 (fronts only) about 20 years ago. Lucked out at a junkyard and got the deluxe ones out of a '65 Skylark. Better than none, which is what it came with. Things sure changed by '67!!! No way would I put a shoulder harness in a street driven original GTO.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

gtodave1964 said:


> Any recommendations on seat belts that would work for my 64 hardtop?



Not sure about 1964 GTOs, but in 1967, all GTOs came with the mounting plate for shoulder belts in the roofline near the rear window. I purchased three-point seat belts from OPGI and they were easy to install. Might want to check to see if mounting bracket is in place, or if it can be installed in your 1964 GTO. Good luck.


----------

